# Free Agent Market...



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*=restricted free agent

PG:
Jason Kidd
Gilbert Arenas
Gary Payton
Andre Miller*
Jason Terry*
Darrell Armstrong
Antonio Daniels

SG:
Richard Hamilton*
Corey Maggette*
Jon Barry
Raja Bell
Jimmy Jackson
Felipe Lopez
Lucious Harris

SF:
Lamar Odom*
Scottie Pippen
Stephen Jackson
Jumaine Jones*
James Posey*
Walter McCarty
Darvin Ham

PF:
Jermaine O'Neal
Elton Brand*
Karl Malone
P.J. Brown
Juwan Howard
Kenny Thomas*
Donnell Harvey

C:
Michael Olowokandi
Brad Miller
Alonzo Mourning
Elden Campbell
Radoslav Nesterovic
Loren Woods
Vladimir Stepania


Here are some players I think the Wolves should take a look at. That is if they have the money to do so, and is Roby is right they should be able to get a pretty good player for Brandon.

PG

*Antonio Daniels- if he is cheap he would be a ok pickup, young athletic guard that has underachieved. And we all know what Flip does to underachievers, just ask Chauncey.

*Gary Patyon- would be ideal, but I doubt it would happen, Bucks would not want Brandon in a sign trade.


SG

*Richard Hamilton- not likely but I would do that in a second, I have always said that the Wolves should have pick Rip over Wally. I would trade Wally for Rip strait up...


SF

*Stephen Jackson- the kid has talent, and the Spurs might just throw him away. He is athletic and is a wonderful slashing SF, and we really need a SF.

*Scottie Pippen- would love to have him, but remember when he ripped on KG, so that right there might be the end of that.

*James Posey- would love to have him, young athletic and can flat out defend. Could play SG or SF, but again we would have to give someone up to get him.


PF

*Jermaine O'Neal- a guy can dream can he

*Karl Malone- would be a great veteran pickup, and I bet he is a fishing man. But again, what about the money, but I would rather have him at center than Rasho, and he loves KG...


C

*Radoslav Nesterovic- love to have him back obviously, very talented and will get better in time, but again how much does he want?

*Loren Woods- I like Loren, he has shown he can play in the begining of last year, but I doubt he will come back.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

i think they'll let jackson go with the emergence of manu ginobili. he should find a home somewhere else and help a team out a lot.:rock:


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

i think we should definetly pick up stephen jackson and antonio daniels


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

why do you need a SF you have wally


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>h8breed</b>!
> you have wally


exactly


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>soonerfan</b>!
> 
> 
> exactly


That's exactly what I thought when I read it. :laugh:


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

the wolves desperatly need a small forward. Wallly is a damn good player when played at two guard. he has the size advantage over any1. if we could get a decent sf we would move wally back to sg in a heart beat.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

bulls blazers trade on the way.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Is Piatkowski available? What's his situation?


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Is Piatkowski available? What's his situation?


i can not vision t wolves pick any good free agents in this coming market let alone the top guns, even if they add piatkowski so ?? whats the difference does it make with or without him
????? there is rumor sam cassell is going to t wolve so that might be the start of some good signs


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>.</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ????? there is rumor sam cassell is going to t wolve so that might be the start of some good signs


little behind the times my friend


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DYNASTY</b>!
> bulls blazers trade on the way.


What is that trade?

Why would we want Antonio Daniels? You mean if we trade T-Hud?


----------

